# Is It possible to run FreeBSD on Via EPIA P910



## alie (Oct 9, 2012)

As per subject, this device having *1.0GHz VIA QuadCore E, FSB800, 4MB L2, 18W TDP* that i haven't heard before.

http://www.e-itx.com/epia-p910-10q.html

Thanks


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 15, 2012)

Thats a pretty new device, Id do research with the boards hardware (VIA) and making sure there is FreeBSD support.  Looks like there is a lot of support for Linux and some for FreeBSD but just networking drivers on their site so you might get lucky.


----------



## alie (Oct 17, 2012)

Seems there is some support but i couldn't find anyone installing FreeBSD on it.

http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd/r228436


----------

